# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  ocx چیست؟

## shs_night

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان

(ocx(OLE Custom control چیست؟
قطعه برنامهُ نرم افزاری که بر تکنولوژی OLE و COM مبتنی است و هنگام احظار توسط برنامه ای کاربردی ,عملیات کنترلی را به ویژگی مشخصی از یک برنامه کاربردی اضافه میکند.
تکنولوژی ocx از طریق کامپیوترهایی که از سیستم های عامل 16 بیتی و 32 بیتی استفاده میکنند ,قابل جابجایی است و توسط بسیاری از کامپیوترها مورد استفاده قرار میگیرد.
این نرم افزار نسل بعدی تکنولوژی (VBX(Visual basic custom control است که فقط توسط برنامه های کاربردی ویژوال بیسیک پشتیبانی میشود و پایه و اساس کنترلهای اکتیوایکس است.  

ocx ها را میتوان با استفاده از زبانهای مختلف نوشت اما معمولا از ++VC بیشتر از زبانهای دیگر استفاده میشود.
این نرم افزار را شرکت مایکروسافت نوشته است و در سال 1996 تکنولوژی ocx مشخصه کنترلی (OLE(ocx96 را تحت پوشش قرار داده است.

منبع:دیکشنری تشریحی کامپیوتر مایکروسافت

----------


## mmssoft

*ActiveX چیست؟*

مایکروسافت از نگارش *4* به بعد ویژوال بیسیک تکنولوژی جدیدی به نام *ActiveX* یا *OCX* را به جای *VBX* در آن گنجاند که با استقبال خوبی روبرو شد. اکتیواکس ابزاری است که با استفاده از آن می توانید به برنامه خود شیئی را اضافه کنید که از قبل تعریف شده و دارای توانایی هایی می باشد که زبان برنامه نویسی شما قادر به انجام آن نیست. مثلا پخش فایل های صوتی با پسوند خاص (مثلا OGG) که زبان بیسیک نمی تواند این کار را انجام بدهد.

----------


## Sajad Zare

سلام دوستان...

با تعیید گفته های دوست عزیزم ، این رو هم اضافه کنم که هدف ماکروسافت در واقع از این کار این بود که یک پل ارتباطی ( استاندارد ) بین تمامی محیط های نرم افزاری ایجاد کنه تا نرم افزار ها از این طریق تعامل بیشتر و راحتری با هم داشته باشند...

----------


## mmssoft

> سلام دوستان...
> 
> با تعیید گفته های دوست عزیزم ، این رو هم اضافه کنم که هدف ماکروسافت در واقع از این کار این بود که یک پل ارتباطی ( استاندارد ) بین تمامی محیط های نرم افزاری ایجاد کنه تا نرم افزار ها از این طریق تعامل بیشتر و راحتری با هم داشته باشند...


کاملا با نظریتون موافقم.

----------

